# Mixer



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cabadger said:


> Hi, my name is Mitch Withem. I own a small business that manufacturers Ribbon blenders and other mixing equipment. I was hoping someone could help me with a problem. We recently sold a mixer to a local company. The motor is a 40 hp Nord and is a polyphase design. We test ran the machine here at my shop for at least two hours on 230v phase with delta high leg without any issues. My customer hired someone to connect the motor at their plant. The motor has 12 wires and several terminals, each wire and terminal is marked with letter/number. My customer has back charged me because the electrician they hired charged an extra 8 hours because he had problems wiring the motor. The wiring diagram is on the inside cover of the connector box. I just wanted to see what you guys think about this. Is 8 hours right for connecting 12 wires?


Absolutely not. They hired an electrician that didn't know what he was doing. It should have taken no more than 1 hour to wire this machine. It's not your responsibility to pay to have the machine installed anyway. There's no way you should pay this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are they nuts? What issue did the electrician have? Unable to understand the wiring diagram? Did he rough-in wire for single-phase? Did he not understand phase rotation?

Whatever problems he had in the field should have been well-documented if they're going to make a claim against you. Demand that documentation.


----------



## cabadger (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

The only way you could be culpable is if your wiring diagram was in error. and the leads incorrectly labeled. In my opinion.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Another case of house roper to the rescue.......:laughing:


----------



## cabadger (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not an electrician but I've been around 3 phase motors most of my adult life (I'm 61) This is not the first time I've had a problem with a "electrician" not being able to connect a motor. It's not exactly rocket science, is it? It took me about an hour to connect it for the test run. It was the first 12 wire motor I have ever done.


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Granted a 12welve wire is not typical but by no means is it a mind binder esp if the motor had the diagram on it (or available). The electrician, probably by no fault of his own got confused because he was not versed in industrial wiring.

However, if it were me and to save face I would have only charged for what it would of normally taken and the other 7 hours charged off as a learning experience. 

At least you know who never to call back - or tell the customer in a diplomatic way that his house electrician should only be festooning christmas lights.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bottom line is this is not a thread for this site.


----------

